# Tom Thumb bit



## Sarah_Star (19 January 2010)

I got a new horse recently. His old owner said he can get strong cross country so rode him in a tom thumb bit. I have just bought him a tom thumb but have not used one before, how do you attatch it? Do the cheekpieces attatch to the top ring, then the reins to the bottom? I read on a site that you can use roundings or 2 reins, what would be the most appropriate way to use it?

This is the one I bought: http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/629/sweetirontomthumbma3.jpg

Is this a very harsh bit? I asked my friend and she said that I'd screw his mouth up as it's very harsh, but he went very well in it with his old owner so  I thought I'd try him out in it.


----------



## kick_On (19 January 2010)

Bits are only harsh in bad hands.......... so don't worry about that!. I ride my xc in this bit and it does job for him - to attach - top holes on cheek peices, bit in mouth and you have two choice lumps on tongue or not??? then bottom holes you attach reins

hope this shows you


----------



## MrWoof (19 January 2010)

Attach as per a normal bit and never use roundings as they totally negate the action (as with a Pelham). You can use the rings according to just how hard a puller you are riding. Yes, double reins can be used but I have never had to go that far. I ride off two little fingers all day, without being pulled about but he is a nightmare in anything else. 
However, never let anyone with hard hards use a TT or a SM Pelham.
If the previous owner rode him in a TT, then ask her/his advice - ASAP.


----------



## Sarah_Star (19 January 2010)

Thanks for the picture Kick_on. I was thinking it was attatched in that way but wasn't 100% sure having not used one before. I took him showjumping the other day in a hanging cheek and it was quite a terrifying experience, I didn't have any brakes and was constatntly pulling at his mouth. Surely if I used the TT with a much lighter contact, that would be better than using say a snaffle but constantly having to pull at him?


----------



## kick_On (19 January 2010)

Best to have control 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, so i'll whack this bit and and see. If you can see with images how the action of bit is working on poll and i have the nobbly bits on his tongue so can't hold and then run through bit, as he can be a tad keen!!!

I would also suggest a loose ring waterford or with fuller sides (to help steering), which is, a so call less harsh bit. With a waterford it don't have same poll action, but it has lots of nobbly on bit so gg's can't grab and again run through bit.
hopefully you can see







As new gg i would keep same tack until you both settle down and then once have a few lesson/comps ask your trainer if you should change.


----------



## Sarah_Star (19 January 2010)

Ah ok, I have very little experience with different types of bit. My first horse, who I still have, does all 3 phases perfectly in an eggbutt snaffle! So that's the only bit that I've ever ridden in. I'm not used to forward going horses, and as he's new I thought I would stick with what he's used to, seeing as the old owner said he went well in it. In a way steering isn't an issue, so I don't think I need something with full sides. It's mainly speed that is the concern, and he throws his head up too! I'll talk to my instructor about it too


----------



## star (19 January 2010)

i hunt mine in a tom thumb - dont worry about 2 reins or roundings, just use one rein on the bottom ring.  yours has the copper rollers which makes it a bit milder - i have the version with just the thin link in the middle which is quite strong - bit like a dr.bristol with added poll pressure.    what i have found is they tend to pinch the corners of the mouth so most people use them with bit guards.  it's the only thing i can stop my naughty pony in out hunting.  he's still in a lozenge snaffle for everything else and is fine so it hasn't screwed his mouth up.


----------



## Booga22 (20 January 2010)

I use a Tom Thumb Scrob bit on my mare and she doesn't object to it. I can hold her most of the time in it but she is pig headed at times and decides to switch off - she has a neck the size of a small country! I use it mainly on the bottom ring but have used it with two whilst hacking when I know I'm not going across huge open fields in company!
Like already said, even a relatively mild bit can do damage if used worng, so see how your horse feels in it and you will both adjust to it and have fun!


----------

